# Livery yards near Dundee



## Akkalia1 (1 November 2013)

Hi, I wonder if anyone on here can help me. I'm looking for livery yards near Dundee, preferably around the Kellas, Murroes, Wellbank or Tealing area. Preferably grass livery as that's what she's on now, but would consider full stabled depending on price. Don't really need a place with a school as my mare is virtually retired with just the odd hack now and again in the summer.

Have found a nice yard at Murroes but they have a waiting list but I may need to move my horse before a space becomes free so just trying to explore other options.

There must be lots of small places around that don't advertise, so does anyone know of any please? Quite like small yards 

Thanks very much!


----------



## sarahann1 (1 November 2013)

Jim Nichols is around that area, there is Balmydown which is at the strathmore end of Dundee. The Grange is along the road from the Murroes. 

I don't know if Jane Reid is taking on any liveries, her yard is just along from The Murroes too. 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, sure there are loads more.


----------



## Jnhuk (2 November 2013)

have pm'd you a contact from near Tealing


----------



## Akkalia1 (4 November 2013)

Thanks very much both. Am on the waiting list for Murroes, but will look at these other options in case a space doesn't become available there soon.


----------

